
Adobe Flash sites rapidly converted to HTML5 for iOS users - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/11/21/adobe_flash_sites_rapidly_converted_to_html5_for_ios_users.html
======
voidr
This article is basically a Sencha ad, the only objective thing it tells is
that: developers need to target HTML5 for mobile because the lack of Flash,
the rest is an advertisement.

> Adobe Flash sites rapidly converted to HTML5 for iOS users

Also the lack of numbers really questions the articles credibility.

------
christiangenco
Very interesting. Looks like Steve finally won his war.

